# microclimate ahs guard??



## porkchop (Oct 27, 2008)

do microclimate make a guard for thier ahs heater? if so,where can i get one? ta


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

the ahs heater has a guard on the front so you should no need one 


alan


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

yes you can get them 

Reptile Heater and Light Guard Products: Vivarium and Reptile Habitat Heat and Light Guards

scroll to bottom of page


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I can supply guards for them made from steel and fully powder coated in a wide range of colours.


----------

